# Ford 8N Problems, PTO and Brakes.



## ChazzD123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post to Tractor Forum, it seems like a great site. I have two problems with my tractor that I would like to discuss.

I have a 1948 Ford 8n (SN 64520) that I use to mow a one acre of pasture using a Ford 3 point rear mower with a overrun coupler at the end of the PTO shaft. Towards the end of last year while mowing it was becoming common that the PTO would stop because the PTO shift lever would become des-engaged. I would stop and re-engage the PTO shift lever then start mowing again. It was happening in a similar place in the field, at a place where there was a slight incline to the pasture, uphill. Not sure if this is relevant, but that is where it mostly occurred. 

Late in the mowing season last year it completely stopped working and now I can no longer engage the PTO shaft.

Some of the forums that I have read have led me to believe it is the PTO shaft itself. Can anyone verify that this is probably the cause? And if so, some guidance as to the repair procedure, I do own the IT FO-4 manual, but it seems to lack some details. I should also mention that I am a new comer to tractors and this is my first tractor that I have owned and not too familiar with them, but I have a lot of experience with vehicle maintenance and other mechanical devices.

My second problem is with the left brake. When I purchased the tractor I was told it did not work because there is a small leak with the rear axle housing oil seal. The claim is that the oil is leaking out onto the brake pads. My plan is to tackle this job while repairing the PTO. I plan to replace the oil seal, clean the brake drum and replace the brake shoes. However, both rear tires are loaded with calcium water making this repair a potential weight hazard. Any suggestions on this repair along with removing a loaded tire or if it should it be drained?

I would like to thank everyone who replies with any suggestions, comments or other direction, it is greatly appreciated. Thank you all very much.

ChazzD123


----------

